# Expat Pub Quiz (GAUTENG)



## incrediblebulk (May 15, 2009)

Hello All,

I am a new expat to Pretoria with my girlfriend and was thinking about organising some sort of pub quiz evening in between JHB and PTA. 
There are not so many ways to meet other expats so I there are a few Irish bars I am going to speak to to see if they would want to host.
So would anybody be interested if I can get it sorted?


----------

